# Carry-On 6x10 trailer?



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the chance to pick up a 6x10 Carry-On enclosed trailer with barn rear doors and a side man door brand new for $2000.00 including tax, tags and title. I am more familiar with the Haulmark and Featherlite brands but the equivilant size in those around my parts are rediculously over priced as there is only one dealer within about 200 miles in any direction and they know it. :x Does any body have any knowledge on them and any tips, do's/dont's on the Carry-On line of trailers? I'm not to fond of the thinner luon interior but I can replace the interior side panels with something more robust easiy and cheap. Any help woul be appreciated.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

mine is a Carry-on with 3/4" walls and floors. It seams to be made well but it's heavy.


----------



## hagen (Apr 2, 2011)

i just got a carry-on 6x10 v front for 2450.00 brand new,led lights,3/4 floor and has the thicker side wall,easy lube dexter axles,over all it looks awesome.must be a little cheaper made.i think for my use it will be great.


----------

